# [CodeLite] Problemy z kompilacją

## KoKA

Witam, jako że ani w portage, ani w overlayach nie ma stabilnej i aktualnej wersji tego IDE toteż postanowiłem je samodzielnie skompilować.

Pobrałem codelite-6.1.tar.gz z http://downloads.codelite.org/

Potem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tar xzvf codelite-6.1.tar.gz
> 
> cd codelite-6.1
> ...

 

dostaję takie coś:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 57%] Building CXX object LLDBDebugger/codelite-lldb/CMakeFiles/codelite-lldb.dir/LLDBNetworkServerThread.cpp.o                                                                                 
> 
> [ 57%] Building CXX object LLDBDebugger/codelite-lldb/CMakeFiles/codelite-lldb.dir/LLDBProcessEventHandlerThread.cpp.o                                                                           
> ...

 

emerge --info: http://pastebin.com/9AGWX4g4

----------

